# Cuyahoga steelhead



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

I started working near Cuyahoga Falls this summer and have to drive in from near Avon. I've fished the Rocky and Vermilion for Steelhead the past several years with pretty good success. I always have fly gear in my car and was going to begin exploring the valley metro park for places to fish. I've noticed a lack or reports for steelhead on the Cuyahoga north of the dam at route 82. I'm not looking for spots or any inside information but is the river amendable to fly fishing around there or is it mostly people sitting with a lawn chair at the base of the dams? Like I said i don't want any spots or "secrets". I would almost rather hike and find them on my own. I was just curious if anyone has had success and what are the runs like, heavier in the fall (Chagrin) or winter/spring (Rocky/Vermilion). Thanks


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haven't been up that way in a while, but there's some nice looking water there.
I doubt you'll find a lot of steel, but a few make it up that far.


----------



## steelhead211 (Apr 14, 2007)

Start at the dam and work your way down. You may not catch the numbers of other rivers but they are in the Cuyahoga.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Brasky said:


> almost rather hike and find them on my own.


well have at it that is how we find out if fish are in there. and then we keep it to ourselves lol.....the water is flyfisherman friendly. the hoga has great access and is pool riffle run pool like most of the steelhead streams. i wade it all summer for smallmouth. Will make a great stocker when the odnr wises up. if fishing in the nat'l park be aware of regulations. but fly fishing you will be fine. I think minnows are not allowed.


----------

